# A few tentative questions about hunting....



## alcraw (2 January 2011)

I'm a bit wary about posting this, as I don't want to be shot down for being a fluffy bunny numptie, but I am somewhat clueless about hunting, yet considering going, so here goes...

I would assume that all hunts these days follow a pre-laid trail...?

How good a rider do you have to be to hunt? I'm a pretty poor rider to be honest, but I have a sensible honest horse who has hunted before, would look after me if necessary, and who I could keep control of. I'd be fine on the flat, but the jumps make me a little wary!! I'd stick to the back, but as an adult "learner" don't want to be in the way. Should I have a green ribbon (I know this is for novice horses, but novice riders??)?

Turnout - horses clean and plaited, tack cleaned etc. All ok. But what about me? I'm a happy hacker and don't have any proper riding gear. I know I need light jods and some sort of jacket (black, blue, tweed?? I understand red's a no no). But would my somewhat casual Toggi Calgary boots be acceptable? And my Harry Hall 2 tone grey and black hat? See, fluffy numptie questions...!!!


----------



## gunnergundog (2 January 2011)

Hi
If you've never hunted before I would honestly wait until the start of next season rather than throwing yourself and your horse in at the deep end now! 

When cubbing/autumn hunting starts (first week Sept or thereabouts) everything is MUCH quieter and much slower and is ideal for introducing new people/horses/hounds!   Indeed, there is often a 'newcomers' day or week, designed purely for people who have never hunted before and at very cheap rates!  Also, you won't need to plait and the dress code is a lot more relaxed on newcomers week.  However, a tweed coat and a plain black skull cover would ensure that you fitted in.

There is never any jumping right at the start and the hunt builds up slowly, giving you a chance to build your horse's fitness and your experience.  How much you need to jump ultimately will depend on where in the country you are.  Some hunts never jump at all;  others will do 99% hunt fences and others will do virtually only hedges or walls or dykes or whatever.

You need as a minimum to be able to control your horse at speed in the company of others over all sorts of terrain and going: up hill, down hill, ridge and furrow etc etc.  

Green ribbon is a good idea, but probably not necessary if you go on a newcomers day. Whatever you decide, phone the hunt secy first;  some hunts run a 'mentor' system and will allocate someone to act as your 'minder'!

Whatever you decide, good luck & enjoy!


----------



## solitairex (2 January 2011)

I'm a bit wary about posting this, as I don't want to be shot down for being a fluffy bunny numptie, but I am somewhat clueless about hunting, yet considering going, so here goes...

I would assume that all hunts these days follow a pre-laid trail...?
Most hunts do not follow a pre-laid triail, they might say they do, or its just 'hound exersizing', hehe.

About being a good rider, personally on experience, it completely depends on which hunt you go with, but from what it sounds like you should be ok and it will definetely make you a better rider! 

Unless you hunt regularly all season etc. I am sure they wouldn't have a problem with you not having 100% etiquette dress code. For adults, I think it should be a black or navy coat, won't go into buttons etc. as I am not one hundred percent sure myself, a white/offwhite smart stock, light coloured or white jods, black or brown long boots or chaps etc. and a smart black or navy hat. However not everyone sticks to this, just try and look as smart as you can and they will appreciate it! I wouldn't really wear a showjumping jacket but if thats all you have and you can't borrow one, just wrap up extra warm. I looked up your boots and they're not bright pink or sparkly so I am sure they will be ok aha! If you are a child, a tweed jacket should be worn.

Please do not take all this information as 100% true and others please don't shoot me down if it is not! Only trying to be helpful haha. 

About the green ribbon, might be wise just so you don't have lots of people crowding you and will make it easier for you. 

Hope you get out and have a fab time! x

ps. What gunnerdog said is all great.


----------



## LizzieJ (2 January 2011)

Tweed jacket would be fine (and is more correct before opening meet and after Cheltenham) as will your boots and hat to start with. If you find you enjoy it and want to go more regularly then you might want to sort out some more correct kit but don't worry to start with   I agree that you'd be better to wait now until Autumn hunting starts really, it's a much nicer way to introduce yourself to hunting 

Most hunts will be hunting a trail, some use hawks or owls.  Don't worry about jumping, there will always be some others who don't want to jump and some hunts don't jump at all anyway! A green ribbon wouldn't do any harm so put one in if it'd make you feel happier


----------



## JanetGeorge (2 January 2011)

The answers to all these questions depend on who you're hunting with!  If you go out with one of the 'top' hunts (say the Beaufort, or the Quorn) then you SHOULD be properly dressed (although I once organised for a Guardian reporter to ride out with the Beaufort and he insisted on going out in a cagoul (despite being offered the loan of 'correct' kit) and no-one actually had heart failure!!

My husband (a Joint Master) gets upset when people turn out in lightweight hacking jackets - he'd FAR rather they wore something warm and waterproof, even if it wasn't 'correct'!

Same with jumping.  I have a fantastic little hunt horse who we were able to buy as her owner hunted with the Wynnstay and didn't WANT to jump 5' hedges - Smint gave her NO choice in the matter!  With some hunts, he who doesn't jump is left far behind - with others, there is limited/no jumping - or plenty of gates!


----------



## tractor (2 January 2011)

Whereabouts in the country are you? I only ask as there's bound to be someone on here who knows the country where you are or even hunts near you......? As someone else said, the etiquette standrads vary depending on which pack you are planning to go out with. 

Our general rules are "clean, safe and smart" for newcomers, but other packs may be a bit stricter.


----------



## alcraw (2 January 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.

I'm only thinking about it at the moment, as I've heard there's a very local meet in February which a friend was thinking about going to. Have to say I didn't realise things started off slower in the autumn, so that might be better for me. 

Tractor, I think the pack would be Curre & Llangibby, but not 100% sure - I'm on the Monmouthshire/ Gloucestershire border.


----------



## tractor (2 January 2011)

I'm of no help then :-D Essex is just about as far away from you as possible!! 

You could try giving the Secretary a ring, or try and follow on foot a few times first - people will then recognise you if/when you go out mounted. 

Have fun, and remember - everyone had to start somewhere, if you want to have a go then go for it


----------



## lauraandjack (3 January 2011)

I would say the smaller/ more farmer-y type packs are a lot more relaxed about strict etiquette then the famous shire packs.

Especially if you are a first timer, you would be welcome at our hunt as long as you and your horse are smart, clean and tidy.  Plain tack, light coloured jods, smart boots, either a black/navy or hacking jacket and a dark coloured hat and you won't go far wrong.  Let's face it, after 1/2 hour you will be so muddy it won't matter!  Our lot have been known to wear rain coats on particularly horrid days..................

Try and go with a friend who's been before, or get chatting to people at the meet, I know our hunt for sure is very welcoming to newbies (they were lovely to me when I started 2 seasons ago).

Other recommendations, rubber reins, a breastplate/neck strap and stronger brakes than you would usually use!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (3 January 2011)

Would echo advise already given; most hunts have their own dress code which (with ours) is publicised in the hunting circular/meet card which they produce.

Someone (can't remember who, sorry) has suggested that you perhaps might benefit by starting with cubbing next year, I can wholeheartedly echo this. I personally feel that you might be throwing yourself in at the deep end by going out towards the end of this season, when everyone knows everyone else, horses/hounds are fit, etc. whereas with cubbing everyone starts with a level playing field, and a lot of people will be out with new/young horses and/or novice riders and you'll feel far more less out of your depth than you would to throw yourself into the chase now at this stage of the game.

Before you go, I'd give the secretary a ring and say you'll be out for your first time, and then they may arrange for someone to "buddy" you for your first few times out and generally look after you, or as someone's suggested, a newcomers day would be great for you.

During the spring summer; you could build up your confidence by riding your horse in all sorts of terrain/over fences etc (you dont need to jump to hunt though!), and ride in company fast over open country if you can, to see how your horse reacts, even though its hunted before you need to know that its OK for people to canter past you from behind and know that your horse won't fizz up with lots of other horses/people milling around, so you could try a few shows to build up your confidence too perhaps. 

Good luck!


----------



## Orangehorse (4 January 2011)

Go out on foot first, at least you will see how everyone is turned out.  Don't be afraid to say you are a newcomer and ask questions, including how much it might cost!   If you want to go out next season you need to find out who the important people are, like the secretary and masters.  Jumping, there are often non-jumping groups who get taken round, but it helps if you can jump a bit.  Our local hunt has a pleasure ride in September and there is a selection of little jumps to bigger ones that people can practice over.  I think the most important thing even for autumn hunting is to have your horse fit enough, as if you were doing a local hunter trials or one day event for instance.  And you need to know you can control him when in a group.

Have fun, if your horse is a good hunter it is the best fun.


----------

